# Record Speckled Trout caught in Baffin Bay yesterday. 40 inches



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

google not my friend today, any one have the story on this?










Jimmy


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow. That's a huge spec. I'd take a bunch of Pics and release her. A fish that made it that long deserves to stay in the breeding pool.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Fyuckin A! That's a beast!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Is that even real?
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That is a fish of a lifetime for sure! I guess some things are bigger in Texas.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Saw this photo before. It's been around a long time. Can never find the real story that goes with it. Okay breath deep, let it out, relax....


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I caught and released a speck 31" long back in the early 90's in St Joe Bay......that fish is truly a beast!


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at the size of his hand to his buddies hand, he's holding it out a good bit. Still a nice fish though.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nothing to be found on that fish googling it.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

False! Not 40" mid 30s caught a few months ago I believe his name is Clint not sure but seems to be a freaking decent fish down nowadays lol


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i've been seeing this pic for a while now and have no info on it, but IMO, it looks fake. i would think his fingers would wrap around the fish and be visible on the camera side of the fish and the boga grip clamp would be visible at the fish's mouth.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't think it's shopped. Monster of a speck.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I've caught them to 36" on Merritt Island where I grew up and that I believe is real. My buddy was a Security Guard on NASA and fished in placed never seen by fishermen and he has caught several to 39". So it is extremely possible that Trout reach well over 40". And because trout's flesh is softer, his fingers would definitely bury up like that in the picture.


----------

